# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Lesmas do mar

## amfcapitao

Oi...
Sou nova por aqui...estou a pensar em ter um aquário com lesmas o mar, acho que são animais lindíssimos...mas antes de me aventurar gostaria de saber um pouco mais sobre quais as melhores espécies e se me puderem dar alguns links com informações sobre como manter estes animais agradecia.
 :SbSourire:

----------


## Artur Jorge Alves

> Oi...
> Sou nova por aqui...estou a pensar em ter um aquário com lesmas o mar, acho que são animais lindíssimos...mas antes de me aventurar gostaria de saber um pouco mais sobre quais as melhores espécies e se me puderem dar alguns links com informações sobre como manter estes animais agradecia.


Boas, 

Tenta neste site, de certeza que tem muita informação sobre os nudis

Nudi Pixel: Nudibranch and Sea Slug Identification with Photographs

Boa sorte

----------

